# Realtek HD Audio Driver



## shahid778 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have Acer Aspire 5710z ote book deafult win Win Vista, i downgrade to win XP, everything is working fine except Sound driver. i tried many driver from acer site and also realtek site but no sound. PLZ Help me to install Realtek HD audio Driver


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Are these the ones you installed:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=3&GetDown=false#High Definition Audio Codecs

Did you get any error message?


----------



## shahid778 (Nov 28, 2007)

yes, i use the same but when i tried to install in middle it says"Realtek HD Audio Driver Failed"


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=12045955#post12045955


----------

